# 2.5 Gallon tank pic thread



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I was hoping to ask all of you lovely people to post pics of your 2.5 gallon betta tanks. I will post mine as soon as I'm not at work...I know, bad me

I am always trying to figure out new and interesting ways to redecorate mine (my betta gets bored) and was hoping for some inspiration...and I just like looking at 2.5 gallon betta tanks


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't have any 2.5 gallons.. but you could always check the sticky on top of this section where it says for members to post their pictures for ideals on decorating


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I've looked through thay one already  I was just hoping to see more of the 2.5 gallons. 

Here are some of my older ones:
Please pardon the foggy glass, it would seem I only ever take pics on or before cleaning day


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Your tank looks so natural I love it!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is my 2.5 gallon tank:








All fake plants currently, but hoping to get some floating plants soon, and maybe a moss ball


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my 2.5 gallon tank:-D It holds my yet to be named crowntail and 2 cory catfish.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

You really need to upgrade your tank if its 2.5 gallons and has 2 corys in it. You should have at least a 10 gallon tank before putting any tank mates in with your betta. And corys need to be in schools of I believe at least 4, but it might be 6.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have had two corys in it for over two years with a different betta. I have a filter for the tank and the water stays very clean i do 50% water changes every week as well. I dont have the space for a bigger tank right now


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Cute tanks..

I have to second that cory deal.. I'm sorry, but they may be alive.. but they aren't in the proper tank with the proper environment.

Corys are best in groups of 4/5+, as well as larger tanks (10+ gallons)... the problem with the 2.5 is the lack of actual space (that is a tall tank, the footprint is very tiny for them), and the bio load is too much for a tank that size, especially without a proper filter- the bubble filter, to me, is not a true filter.. it just blows up bubbles. But good at hiding the waste.. sort of.

Again, fish can live in unfavorable conditions, but normally it catches up to them in either illnesses, or shorter life spans, etc.

They sell the tanks with pictures of all sorts of fish on the packaging, but in reality they aren't good for the pictured fish. 

Bettas do better in shorter tanks that are longer.. cory need larger areas to swim around on the bottom, with a school of them, and plenty of plants and such on the floor to hide in and dig within.

You are doing a good job, since the cory have been alive for over 2 years.. but it's still not ideal in any way to have all 3 in such a tiny tank.

Nothing we say will have you get rid of them- but it's to educate you that it's not ideal to keep multiple fish in anything under 5 gallons. 

Keep doing what you're doing as it seems to be working for the cory- just keep in mind next time you get a tank, or if something was to happen to the cory you have (hope not!) and you considered replacing them.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! As of right now I am trying to figure out where I can squeese a 10 gallon in to my room:hmm:? but no the filter that i am talking about is a 1-3 gallon filter that is in the back i dont think that you can see it in the picture. The little bubble filter dosnt do anything but give oxygen to the aquarium i agree with you on that  has anyone ever tried the little $30 walmart 10 gallon tank??? 10 gallons is proably going to be the biggest tank that i can get...sorry.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes in the picture of my tank you can see the black filter in the top left corner of the tank:-D


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

10 gallons is fine- in fact, you can have your betta in it, and add in 2 more cories to make them all happy 

You do what you can do for them- even if it's waiting to get the 10 gallon, just as long as you keep doing the water changes it should be fine for a while. 
Luckily a 10 gallon isn't all that large, so it wouldn't be too much bigger then the one you have, foot print wise.

I looked on the Walmart site but didn't see the $30 one.. just a 5 gal for $32. Even that would be better if you can get away with a 5 gallon


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Myates said:


> 10 gallons is fine- in fact, you can have your betta in it, and add in 2 more cories to make them all happy
> 
> You do what you can do for them- even if it's waiting to get the 10 gallon, just as long as you keep doing the water changes it should be fine for a while.
> Luckily a 10 gallon isn't all that large, so it wouldn't be too much bigger then the one you have, foot print wise.
> ...


Do you think that a soriority can fit in a 10 gallon tank?
Ive tried to look around on here for a soriority in a 10 g tank and they suggest 5 bettas. If you have a soriority how many would you suggest in a 10?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

A sorority can fit in a 10 gallon (five females, heavily planted). But cories and a sorority wouldn't fit in a 10 gallon tank.
Either a male with min. 3 cories with max about 5 or 5 females.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

So you dont think 4 corys and 5 females would work?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Eaglescout at Petco they have a sale that is a 10g tank kit by Aqueon that is $30. Just order a 50w heater for a 10g tank on amazon. As at Petco it is $40 for a Aqueon heater and $20 on amazon. I wouldn't start a sorority maybe another male or female and keep the other male in the 2.5 or upgrade him into the 10 and put the new one in the 2.5


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Kfryman. I tried to find it on petcos website and the only 10 gallon tank that i could find was 140 bucks..... as to the sorority i currently have two tanks that house my two male bettas. I have one in the 2.5 with two corys (which is why i am looking into the bigger tank, and I have one all by itself in a 1 gallon tank with a mystery snail. i kinda want to change something up a little with the 10 gallon tank and get away from the males....:-D


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

As for the 10 gallon, you can divide it 3 ways and have the two males and a female but that wont help the corys since the tank would be divided.



> So you dont think 4 corys and 5 females would work?


 I think that would be too much bioload for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

No, females and cories would not work in a 10 gallon. I think you'd need like a 20 gallon for that many fish.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

EagleScout, I got a 10 gallon kit for christmas from petsmart for $55.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are my 2.5 gallons
You can tell I'm fond of them 
First one: My old pal, Rae. 
Second one: Fiji
Third one: Habiki-ignore the blue snowman. Its a X-mas decoration 
Last one: got it for Christmas- nothing is in it yet.
They are all taking by my new laptop-sorry if they are bad! (got the laptop for Christmas!)
Merry Christmas...!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

> As for the 10 gallon, you can divide it 3 ways and have the two males and a female but that wont help the corys since the tank would be divided.


Make cory doggy doors! Lol Just kidding.


----------

